# Terrified of anything with noise...suggestions? Scaredy Cut ® Silent Clipper??



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been learning little by little how to groom my mini schnauzer/shih tzu at home and am making progress. I bought a grooming arm that clips to any table with the "rope" that hooks on to hold her head still. But, she is still totally TERRIFIED of anything that makes noise....so any motorized clipper is definitely out. I live on a very tight budget, so getting her groomed every month can really strain my budget. She loves her bath....so that's not a problem. Her new shampoo and conditioner keeps previously troubling matting to almost nil. She now will let me clip about 3 toenails at a time and I'm working on one more at a time each time. But the clipping can be a problem. I found something called "Scaredy Cut ® Silent Clipper Home Pet Grooming" on amazon.com and am considering buying them. They cost almost $30 which is a bit pricy, but if they work well, I'm willing to invest in them because it could save me a lot of money in the long run.

My question is has anyone every tried them or heard of them? I've pasted two links below to take a look....one is on amazon.com and one is the Scaredy Cut official website. Any feedback will be appreciated. :wave:

amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Scaredy-Cut-S...id=1359578376&sr=1-1&keywords=silent+clippers
scaredycut.com: http://scaredycut.com/dog/index.html


----------



## Crash440 (Jan 21, 2013)

Scissoring the whole body takes time and a lot of it... along with a lot of uneven fur. I would try desensitizing her to the sound. Just turn the clipper on and give her treats. May take some time to get her used to the sound, but just giving up on her being scared of something (whether it be sounds or other things) is not in her best interest. Plus, it will make a transition easier if you ever take her to a groomer.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

I too learned to groom my schnauzer at home (mainly I was afraid of what would happen to her at a groomers since she was pretty wild and skittish)-- her first cut however was by a groomer I met who turned out to work at Petco-- he did a great puppy cut on her-- she was so TERRIFIED she froze and did not move the entire time (so being fearful can work in your favor)-- he did give me grooming tips/ told me what clippers to buy (Andis professional they sort of hum, not loud at all) and that and UTUBE-- I have cut her ever since and get compliments whenever I do groom her (its still snowy where we are so she is pretty wild and wooly right now).... The sharper your clippers the easier the trim is.... give it a try-- most nights I turn on the TV, have a beer and groom in a low key relaxed environment... with lots of treats .... you will find what works for you and her....( I think she really feels better with all the fur off and has come to appreciate it)...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Scaredy Cut is ridiculous IMO and dangerous. Desentitize her and then clip her the right way. A dog that needs its hair cut must learn to accept clippers and shears. Its just a fact of life. She has a ling life ahead of her needing grooming, and trying shortcuts is just going to make it harder in the long run.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know what you're saying about desensitizing her to the sound of clippers....but I had a very good set and did this over and over and over....you get the idea. I laid them by her and even left them there for her to sniff, get used to and all of that for SO long. I finally returned them to the store. It's just me and her here....I don't work....so I'm with her all the time. I've done everything I know, but she is still afraid every time I turn them on. She's the sweetest and easiest going dog I've every had, but in that area she is just pure scaredy cat. She never, ever bites me or anyone else UNTIL grooming time....then she tries to bite treats or not. One groomer I took her to said she had to muzzle her which I understand, but I don't like that....I would rather it be a pleasant experience and not one where she has to be "all tied up". Like "Candydb" said, that's the only time she gets "wild and skittish".....like a totally different dog. I'll try and get the Andis professional clippers and see if we can work with that. Thanks for all the feedback.....those "Scaredy Cut" clippers look pretty expensive for what they are anyway.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG....I just checked on amazon.com and the Andis professional clippers are over $100. Any other ideas on something I can afford? I'm a senior and live on Social Security. They just do not fit in my budget unless I'd decide to not eat for a month or so. There just HAS to be something else that is more in my budget range. Thanks.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any quality, quiet clipper is going to be over $100, easy. You can try to find a used one that is cheaper. You are likely just going to have to "flood" her. Turn the clipper on ( without a blade) and just hold it against her side, until she calms down. If you cannot do that, while remaining totally calm and relaxed, talking calmly to her ( no high pitched stuff) then dont try. It could take numerous times to get her to realize that its not hurting her, and She is ok. Not all dogs love grooming. Not all dogs can be taught to love or even accept grooming. If the worse that has to happen is she has to be muzzled, for her and the human's safety, thats pretty minima, IMOl. A muzzle is not the end of the world. And its another thing you can work on teaching her to accept.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey....how about the "Wahl Pet Clipper Kit, Basic Series"? I just found these on walmart.com and they had almost 5 stars from 46 reviewers....higher than the set that was one step up from that. They are only about $25 and I can afford that. Let me know what you all think....here's the link:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Pet-...&seller_id=0&store_id=4695&zip=Enter+ZIP+code


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

godfreygirl143 said:


> Hey....how about the "Wahl Pet Clipper Kit, Basic Series"? I just found these on walmart.com and they had almost 5 stars from 46 reviewers....higher than the set that was one step up from that. They are only about $25 and I can afford that. Let me know what you all think....here's the link:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Pet-...&seller_id=0&store_id=4695&zip=Enter+ZIP+code


Unfortunately, those are going to sound like a freight train and vibrate terribly. :-(


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

godfreygirl143 said:


> Hey....how about the "Wahl Pet Clipper Kit, Basic Series"? I just found these on walmart.com and they had almost 5 stars from 46 reviewers....higher than the set that was one step up from that. They are only about $25 and I can afford that. Let me know what you all think....here's the link:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Pet-...&seller_id=0&store_id=4695&zip=Enter+ZIP+code


I have had my Andis clippers for 3 years now-- its saved me alot of cuts at the Groomers (they wanted to charge me $70 a session) --if you keep em oiled etc... they should last you 5 years/ $20 per year.... Its def cheaper than the groomer.... DO you know anyone with a dog that needs clipping maybe you guys can go in together on the clippers....


----------

